# the way I clean my air filter



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

I´ve seen some people use gasoline but I think it isn´t the best way to clean the air filter

I use a degreaser





 
Then rinse it with plain water (you can see the dirt coming out in the water)





 
Let it dry in sunlight and apply PJ1 Foam Filter Oil
Now here I have a question, if you see the video can someone tell me if I´m using correct amount of oil?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I use a tad bit more oil than that. I make sure it's good and red.

If anyone has a bike that uses a pleated paper type filter, you can use the exhaust as an air blower to clean it. And if you get a foam filter wet, you can use the hot exhaust to dry it out.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

I also used a lot more than the video, but since a put the HMF pipe it started doing backfire explosions, so my guess was that I wasn´t allowing enough air into the engine, but thanks anyway I will put a bit more of oil


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I use degreaser/brake cleaner on my filter and then put it in a grocery bag and pour in my Bel-Ray filter oil and work it all in.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

backfiring like that is running lean. you are getting plenty of air!
Looks like you may be in need of a fuel programmer.


----------

